# Droid X As A Mp3 Player



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

Alright so i have my droid x that im not using anymore and i want to put MIUI on it for the clean look like an ipod, alright i can bypass the activation menu but i want to use it strictly under wifi...it doesn't seem like that is an option on this rom is that correct?.


----------



## jdpdata (Jul 24, 2011)

Not sure what exactly you're asking? you can definitely use your DX as ipod with Miui. Miui music player is nice, but I highly recommend you try PowerAmp 2.0. The improved Audio Engine does some amazing things to sound quality.


----------



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

to skip activation press starting from the top left side in a clockwise fashion each corner, when it states "Droid X"


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

I can get past the activation but when i go to attach it to my google account it wont go through because there is no mobile signal and i cant activate it through wifi,


----------



## ForumTroll (Oct 18, 2011)

something you may want to be aware of and multiple users are experiencing this:



> Something interesting ive found on this build and also on one of the previous Froyo builds:
> 
> If I mass transfer music (5gigs all dragged and dropped at once) I a reoccurring problem in the music player.
> 
> ...


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

but DoubleTwist should work fine right?


----------



## jdpdata (Jul 24, 2011)

You could try activation thru PagePlus.


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

Borrax said:


> I can get past the activation but when i go to attach it to my google account it wont go through because there is no mobile signal and i cant activate it through wifi,


Be careful here, what exactly are you trying to accomplish here with your Google A/C?

You obviously have another phone, is the new phone linked to your Google A/C? If so, what do you expect to do with the X? You can't link the Google A/C defined as the default A/C, to two phones due to the Backup/Restore/Sync features.
If you want to use the X as an MP3 player, just setup WIFI to manually download content. You could also use a 3rd party email over WIFI as well.


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

The main probelm is when i try to sync with a google account it wont go through because of no mobile service, tried flipping wifi on and off repeatedly to get it to go through wifi.....the wifi is not even turning blue its showing it being connected but no data going in and out


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

Borrax said:


> The main probelm is when i try to sync with a google account it wont go through because of no mobile service, tried flipping wifi on and off repeatedly to get it to go through wifi.....the wifi is not even turning blue its showing it being connected but no data going in and out


Do you have a new phone, and is it linked to your Google A/C?
If so, what makes you think you can link two phones to the same Google A/C


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

yes i have a new phone, i assumed it wouldnt be an issue since my hp touchpad is on the same account and with its port it is seen as a phone also...am i wrong?


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

Borrax said:


> yes i have a new phone, i assumed it wouldnt be an issue since my hp touchpad is on the same account and with its port it is seen as a phone also...am i wrong?


Do you have the touchpad set with cellular svc?


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

point made, but on the droid x it isnt connected to mobile either......


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

Borrax said:


> point made, but on the droid x it isnt connected to mobile either......


But it's programmed to interface with Google as a phone, automatically using its cell info for syncing. That aside, what do you actually need to sync with Google, to use it as an MP3 player?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

thread moved. please use development section for releases only. thanks.


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok man I don't know what some of the other people are trying to tell you but I did this with my old D1. After you by pass the setup go in to your settings and add your wifi manually. Then add your google account. Also you can use your main account on multiple phones I'm doing it right now. But my apps don't sync automatically. I have all of my paid apps on both phones been like this since I got my dx about 10 months ago.

If you have any questions about it or need help pm me and I will send you my gtalk. Good luck with it.

Sent from my liberated DX


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

yeah i finally got it to work, apparently the phone i am using did not like my netgear router at the time, i have started going through the Liberty rom and started making changes ie: removing apks ( phone, mms, messaging....) im having alot of fun with it also...need to figure out what to take out and what not to ...i want to get this thing streamlined for mp3 usage...... I appreciate you trying to help out with the issue.....i kind of stopped looking here because it was almost pointless







thanks


----------

